# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  حقوق یافرهنگیان؟

## happy boy

*برم فرهنگیان یاحقوق قم؟؟
شایدمسخره باشه اماهردوروآوردم.ازیه طرف میگم فرهنگیان حیفه حقوقش خیلی کمه.ازیه طرفم میگم حقوق تهش وکالته که اونم به هزاربدبختی توآزمون وکالت اگه قبول شیم تازه میشه یه وکیل.میشه30سالم صفرصفر.که یکی میگه عالیه توپول غلت میزنی یکی میگه اینقدربی پرونده ای که وناجورکه پول اجاره دفترت روهم نمیتونی بدی.ازطرفی خودمم اصلاشرایط مالی خوبی ندارم.این تایپیکو گذاشته بودم اگه بخونیدوبگیدممنون میشم:بااین شرایط چه رشته ای میرفتیداگه جای من بودید؟
خلاصه اینکه کدوم؟*

----------


## Mr.me

فرهنگیان بعد از 3 رشته اصلی و فیزیو بهترینه
خود من چون علاقه هم داشتم اگه رتبم زیر هزار هم میشد میزدمش

----------


## _Shouko_

به نظرم فرهنگیان بهتره...

----------


## Amirhossein10

من خودم بشخصه فرهنگیان رو اوردم اما نزدم ، فرهنگیان برای من یعنی قانع بودن ، همه اولویت هام رو شیمی پر کردم و حتی شیمی محض رو جلو تر از کاربردی قرار دادم علارغم اینکه بهم میگفتن آینده خوبی نداره ، اگه بهترین باشی تو کارت همیشه موفقی ، چیزای که گفتم به هیچ عنوان مطلقا درست نیست ، یکی از هدفای من واسه آینده اپلایه اما من راجب حقوق چیزی نمی دونم و این که اصلا میشه باهاش اپلای کرد یا نه در کل من دوست ندارم نظرت رو راجب چیزی تغییر بدم ولی خوب فکر کن و یه تصمیم قاطع بگیر که هیچ وقت پشیمون نشی ، تصمیم ساده ای نیست باید به همه چی فکر فکنی

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_فرهنگیان_

----------


## Shah1n

*فرهنگیان برو
من هزارتا رشته دیگه میارم تو ریاضی اما از 42 انتخابم 41 تاش فرهنگیان بود
دوران علاقه دیگه تموم شده الان نباید به فکر زندگی کردن باشی فقط باید به فکر زنده موندن باشی بعدش که فارغ التحصیل شدی از فرهنگیان همزمان با کارت حقوق بخون اگه شرایطش بهتر بود بعد تعهدت از فرهنگیان انصراف  میدی اگر هم بد بود که تو حقوق بخور نمیر خودتو داری*

----------


## nani87

من بودم فرهنگیان.میرفتم...ببین من نمیدونم منظور ملت از حقوق بخورنمیر فرهنگیان چیه؟ولی خیلی کارها هستن که همینم ندارن بعد مثلا فرهنگیان نری(توی نوعی)فک میکنی حلوا حلوا میکنن آدمو؟کاری باین مقدسی،باین خوبی،کلی جای پیشرفت داری،یعنی ملت اینهمه فاقد توانایی ذهنی و علاقه بودن که الان هشتشون گرو نهشونه؟برادر من اینقد تکیه بر علاقه کردن اللن بنظرم شعاره!شما الان آینده تضمین نشده ای داشته باشی نمیتونی فتوسنتز کنی که!خیلیارو دیدم که تریپ کارافرینی برمیدارن،بلندپرواز جلوه میدن که آره ما روحیه کارمندب نداریم و..فلان،ولی درباطن بهمون کارمند فرهنگیان دارن حسودی میکنن!چون از واقعیت خبر دارن،وقتی حتا اطمینانی نداری که هزار تومن تو جیبت داری یا نه،اونموقع میشه این حسو فهمید،،ازمن ب تو نصیحت؛توصیه؛تقاضا یا هرچی که فک میکنی:تو که شرایطش رو داری اشتباه نکن!برو فرهنگیان...شغلی باین خوبی،تو برو زبانت رو فول کن؛امتیازت رو بالا ببر؛مطمعن باش آینده خیلی بهتری خاهی داشت..هیچی اندازه تربیت انسان مقدس و دوست داشتنی نیس؛نذار یک سری تفکر بازنده تورو نسبت بهش دچار تردید کنه!هیچ شغلی ب معملی نمیرسه داداش؛کنارش کلی کارمیتونب بکنی،تدریس خصوصی؛زبانتو فول کن واسه آینده کاری حتا خارج از کشور برنامه بریز،..(میدونم اعزام ب خارج کشور سابقه کاری و.میخاد،من دارم دورنماش رو میگم،فقطم معلمی نیس شمابعدش میتونی توی اداره کارکنی مدیر بشی و..)
پ.ن:داداش نری فرهنگیان بشخصه ازت دلخور میشم :Yahoo (4):  تو بعد اتمام تحصیلاتت میتونی کنارش دوباره کنکور هم بدی واسه حقوق،من یکی از آشناهامون فوق پولداره دخترش حقوق خونده ولی من نمیدونم چزا بیکاره..فوق لیسانسشم گرفته...دراخر موفق باشی خودت باید ببینی ولی عقل میگه فرهنگیان.اگه علاقه داشته باشی دل هم میگه فرهنگیان؛)

----------


## reza333

> *برم فرهنگیان یاحقوق قم؟؟
> شایدمسخره باشه اماهردوروآوردم.ازیه طرف میگم فرهنگیان حیفه حقوقش خیلی کمه.ازیه طرفم میگم حقوق تهش وکالته که اونم به هزاربدبختی توآزمون وکالت اگه قبول شیم تازه میشه یه وکیل.میشه30سالم صفرصفر.که یکی میگه عالیه توپول غلت میزنی یکی میگه اینقدربی پرونده ای که وناجورکه پول اجاره دفترت روهم نمیتونی بدی.ازطرفی خودمم اصلاشرایط مالی خوبی ندارم.این تایپیکو گذاشته بودم اگه بخونیدوبگیدممنون میشم:بااین شرایط چه رشته ای میرفتیداگه جای من بودید؟
> خلاصه اینکه کدوم؟*


برو فرهنگیان ، یه خورده فضاش خشک و تک بعدیه ولی همین حقوق دانشجویی و استخدام دولتیش ارزشش بسیار بسیار زیاده. برو فرهنگیان در کنارش یه هنری مهارتی چیز دیگه ای هم یاد بگیر. تمام شغل ها  یه عیوبی دارن و یه محسناتی ،معلمی شغلیه که محسناتش می چربه به عیوبش.

----------


## k92nm

به جای تغییر شرایط وفق دادن خود با شرایطه که همچنان دیوار رو کج نگه میداره! :Yahoo (31): چنین زندگیی فرسایش روح و روانه! خصوصا معلمی ریسکه، صبر پیامبر میخواد (هر وقت حرف معلمی میاد یاد معلم دوران راهنمایی درس زبان انگلیسی نریمانی نام میافتم با این که زبانم قوی بود به زور میخواست برم تقویتی یه نفر دیگه هم بود ما دوتا لج کردیم اونم هر روز دنبال بهانه برای اذیتمون بود :Yahoo (4): )))))))) موقع امتحان کل مکالمات رو باید از حفظ دو نفری مکالمه می کردیم اسم اون یکی نقدی بود تصور کن شروع رو
- hello naghdi how are you today  همه ترکیدن از خنده  :Yahoo (20): بعد مارو انداخت بیرون 1 ساعت زیر گرما بشین پاشو رفتیم :Yahoo (4): ))) این فقط یکی از خاطرات شکنجه سیستماتیک توسط جانوری به اصطلاح معلم بود)
  بی نهایت تاثیر گذاره البته با سیتم اموزشی انتخابی که ما داریم همه چی زیر سواله هرچی به دست اوردی محکم بچسب طور زمانه ای گیر کردیم خواه ناخواه اصلاح بشو هم نیست دروغ چرا :Yahoo (114):

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط k92nm


به جای تغییر شرایط وفق دادن خود با شرایطه که همچنان دیوار رو کج نگه میداره!چنین زندگیی فرسایش روح و روانه! خصوصا معلمی ریسکه، صبر پیامبر میخواد (هر وقت حرف معلمی میاد یاد معلم دوران راهنمایی درس زبان انگلیسی نریمانی نام میافتم با این که زبانم قوی بود به زور میخواست برم تقویتی یه نفر دیگه هم بود ما دوتا لج کردیم اونم هر روز دنبال بهانه برای اذیتمون بود)))))))) موقع امتحان کل مکالمات رو باید از حفظ دو نفری مکالمه می کردیم اسم اون یکی نقدی بود تصور کن شروع رو
- hello naghdi how are you today  همه ترکیدن از خنده بعد مارو انداخت بیرون 1 ساعت زیر گرما بشین پاشو رفتیم))) این فقط یکی از خاطرات شکنجه سیستماتیک توسط جانوری به اصطلاح معلم بود)
  بی نهایت تاثیر گذاره البته با سیتم اموزشی انتخابی که ما داریم همه چی زیر سواله هرچی به دست اوردی محکم بچسب طور زمانه ای گیر کردیم خواه ناخواه اصلاح بشو هم نیست دروغ چرا


متوجه منظورتون نشدم.اینکه دیوار کجه.
شایدازدورتمام اینایجورتوجیه بنظربیادامادوست مهربون من،میدونم معلمی ایده ال نیس اماخب جایگزینشم سراغ داری؟معلمی فرسایش روحه اماازبیکاری بهتره.اماخب منم دنبال همینم.که آقاچیزبهتری مدنظردوستان باتجریه ای مث شمادوس عزیزنیس؟شایدمن تحت فشارم درست نتونم همه چیوکامل ودقیق مدنظرقراربدم وشتابزده عمل کنم.شمابااین شرایط جای من بودیددقیقاچکارمیکردید؟(ال  ته اینم بگم من شروع کردم به کارخونگی غذاوکیک وشکرخدابدم نیس وبیکارنیستم ومعاشمودرحدخودم درمیارم وتشنه وچشم توقع شدیدبه پول متوسط معلمی ندارم اماانمیخام ازعلاقم قربونی کنم وازفضای علمی وشخصیتش دوری کنم.)*

----------


## susan.t

هر کدوم از این گزینه هایی که گفتین خوبی ها خودش رو داره
فرهنگیان  حقوق دانشجویی و کار تضمین شده ست 
حقوق در صورتی که جربزه قبول شدن در وکالت رو داشته باشی 
از همه نظر عالیه و این که پرونده های ناجور میاد و اینا حرفه تو میتونی قبول کنی یا نکنی و خب ازنظر مالی هم بالاتر هستی ، اما مسیر  رسیدن بهش طولانی تر و با احتمالات هست 
به هر حال هر دورشته خوبن بستگی به خودت و هدفت داره و مطمینا در دو رشته جای پیشرفت هست

----------


## k92nm

> *
> 
> متوجه منظورتون نشدم.اینکه دیوار کجه.
> شایدازدورتمام اینایجورتوجیه بنظربیادامادوست مهربون من،میدونم معلمی ایده ال نیس اماخب جایگزینشم سراغ داری؟معلمی فرسایش روحه اماازبیکاری بهتره.اماخب منم دنبال همینم.که آقاچیزبهتری مدنظردوستان باتجریه ای مث شمادوس عزیزنیس؟شایدمن تحت فشارم درست نتونم همه چیوکامل ودقیق مدنظرقراربدم وشتابزده عمل کنم.شمابااین شرایط جای من بودیددقیقاچکارمیکردید؟(ال  ته اینم بگم من شروع کردم به کارخونگی غذاوکیک وشکرخدابدم نیس وبیکارنیستم ومعاشمودرحدخودم درمیارم وتشنه وچشم توقع شدیدبه پول متوسط معلمی ندارم اماانمیخام ازعلاقم قربونی کنم وازفضای علمی وشخصیتش دوری کنم.)*


 کلا نگرفتی من چی گفنم :Yahoo (112): کی گفته معلمی بده؟! هزارن هزار سر و دست می شکونن به معنای کلمه «معلم» بودن سخته رو خواستم بگم!

----------


## meysam98

من باشم فرهنگیان میزنم
حقوق واقعا اشباعه
الان پیام نور واحد چلقوز تپه هم داره حقوق میده بیرون

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

الان با توجه به شرایط معلما و برنامه هایی که دولت برای افزایش حقوق و دیگر مزایا داره به نظرم فرهنگیان مفید تره هم اینکه میتونی یه معلم خوب باشی و سرنوشت های خوب برای دیگران رقم بزنی و اینکه حتی در دوران سربازی حقوق خوبی داری و آیندشم بهتره
حقوق هم رشته بسیار خوبیه و مثل یه شغل آزاد میمونه یعنی به خودت بستگی داره چیکار کنی چقدر فعالیت کنی و پول دراری  .. آزمون وکالتی داره که خیلیارو اذیت میکنه و یه پشت کنکوری عجیبی برا خودش داره ! وکیلی میشناسم ماهی 100 میلیون در میاره و دیگری 5 میلیون یا کمتر ..درمورد حقوق به خود شخص به جسارتش به فعالیتش و به داناییش بستگی داره.

در حالت کلی هردو مورد خوبن اما باید ببینی کدوم به روحیاتت میخوره و چی از زندگی میخوای ...

----------

